# 40 gallon breeder stocking



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm planning on setting up a 40 gallon breeder for German rams. I would like to keep ottos, rummy-nose tetras, hatchet fish, and German rams. I don't know how many of each to get, i would like to get 2 pairs of rams. Could i add corys to the mix?


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Haha, this is my perfect stocking list :-D 2 Pairs of rams should fit nicely, though it might not hurt to add a few extra females. I think Cories are compatible temperament wise, but I'm not sure which species are compatible with the temperatures rams prefer. I believe this has been answered on this forum before but I don't remember what the answer was. Maybe try this?

2 male rams
4 female rams
5 otos
7 hatchets
15 rummy

This leaves a little room for enlarging your schools or adding other species (like cories) if you prefer.


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

i don't think 2 pairs of rams would tolerate the extra females. sterbai corys are said to tolerate high temps the best. So could i do something like

2 pairs of rams
5 otos
7 hatchets
15 rummies
7 sterbai coys


----------



## Jeffrey (Feb 21, 2013)

Looks pretty good to me. Are you planning to buy the rams already paired?


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

I plan on ordering them from oddballfish.com.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

After reading reviews on the site. I will go to one of my lfs to get the rams.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

How far along are you set up with this tank? It would be cool to see some pics when you do get the rams :lol:


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

Not very I have the tank and just put play sand in it. Schools about to start so things will get even slower. I have 3 otos in a quarantine tank.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fishesfriend (Dec 8, 2009)

I added 4 more otos making the total 7. They look awesome with all 7 of them are stuck to the glass. Didn't reilize I got 2 to many till now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

